# Sunday morning fun



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Me and buddy hit a flooded hole in a standing corn field and came up two shy of our limit but still great morning.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

That hole looks like a puddler hunter's paradise. Nice job on the ducks, great way to spend a morning. Really like that photo of your Lab.


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

It's is a puddle hunters dream there are 3 holes on that farm like that


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

That is amazing! Looks awesome, I'll check my mailbox for the invite!


----------



## Good Shepherd (Jun 24, 2013)

looks like you had a great hunt


----------

